

Is today's internet killing our culture? Andrew Keen v Emily Bell - sofus
http://commentisfree.guardian.co.uk/take_two/2007/08/andrew_keen_v_emily_bell.html

======
ivankirigin
In "The Long Tail" there is a great anecdote about a marxist in the 30s
lamenting radio as pushing watered down art on uncritical masses. The
experience of homogenized culture with mega hits certainly leads to less
critical minds than the average person going to an art gallery.

Luckily, the rest of the book is about how this is changing. More people are
creating, and more people are consuming a wider diversity of content.

Personal aesthetic is rising over megahits. This is a wonderful trend, enabled
by the internet.

------
ivankirigin
BoingBoing on Keen on The Colbert Report:
[http://www.boingboing.net/2007/08/17/andrew_keen_on_colbe.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2007/08/17/andrew_keen_on_colbe.html)

------
thomasswift
This guy makes my blood boil.

